# Hunter Killer Missiles, are they worth it?



## crooner (Apr 10, 2011)

The Subject pretty much says it. I always buy them, but I get obscenely lucky.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

TBH , no .. ive had them but always seem to miss with them , so dont bother unless ive got spare points floating


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I consider them worth it on a Vindicator because it is quite likely to spend one game turn out of range for anybody to splat with its great big gun. It allows it to still be a menace.

I also think they could be worth it on some Scout Sentinels with Missile launchers since when outflanking it allows them to throw more krak missiles down some side armour.


----------



## crooner (Apr 10, 2011)

The reason I take them so often is because I don't have much in the way of long range anti tank. I just stick them on my rhinos so I can stun or blow the guns off enough people to make close enough for melta infantry to finish the job. I was just wondering what everyone else did.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I consider them worth it on a Vindicator because it is quite likely to spend one game turn out of range for anybody to splat with its great big gun. It allows it to still be a menace.
> 
> I also think they could be worth it on some Scout Sentinels with Missile launchers since when outflanking it allows them to throw more krak missiles down some side armour.


 Now ive just got some of these and was thinking the same ( IG have the same BS as a HK anyway )
Im gonna run a few games with them to see how they fare


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They are nice if you have 10+ vehicles in your army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They are two expensive for a one shot 50% accurate weapon. IMHO, no.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I use them on my ironclad dread for longer range should he be left out of melta range and the vind is a good time too. Thats about it thou


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Vaz said:


> They are two expensive for a one shot 50% accurate weapon. IMHO, no.


This! 
I only ever take them IF I have points spare at the end of building a list. otherwise no.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't use them ,but my friends that do use them against me say no.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

no, i can always find something else to spend the points on


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to be fielding 5 of them. I think they need to be used in large numbers. Also they hit 66% of the time unless your playing guard. I mean if your firing 5 of them on first turn thanks to there unlimited range, so you should do some damage with them.


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

Even if you did have quite a few of them it seems like you could find a better way to spend those points. Never have any luck with them, as a matter of fact I don't ever remember killing a single thing with them. 

But, if you have luck with them and the extra points I don't see why you shouldn't, there is always a chance it will do some damage.

And i'm sorry about this being off topic but damn Crooner, that avatar is freaking me out.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use them on my scout sentinels with ML, outflank them, usually get lucky but recently im thinking of saving the 30pts and putting it somewhere else


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I usually upgrade my single Immolator with a Hunter-Killer-Missile, to give it one nice long-range shot before it closes the distance to apply a dose of healthy blessed Promethium to the heathens.


----------

